

Verizon cuts prices on Palm Pre & Pixi, offers free mobile hotspot - miles
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/01/verizon-offers-deals-to-move-palm-phones/

======
amock
The free mobile hotspot feature makes Verizon my favorite carrier by far. That
and the much better 3G coverage than AT&T make this a great deal even without
considering how good the device is. If Palm could just increase the number of
useful apps in their app store I think the Pre Plus could be good competition
for the iPhone. It has a more open app store, a better notification system,
and multitasking. The only thing it doesn't have until it's release for AT&T
is data and voice at the same time, but so far I don't think I've ever used
both simultaneously on my iPhone so I don't think I'll miss it.

